# suggested PC configuration 2013-Q2



## ankush28 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Suggested PC configurations* 


*Basic low budget multimedia/ office rig : 20k* 
Intel pentium G2010 @ 3.2k
Gigabyte GA-H61m-D2H @ 2.8k
Corsair Value Select 1600 MHz 4 GB @ 1.8k
Antec BP300 @ 1.7k
iBall/Zebronics cabinet w/o PSU @ 0.7k
WD Blue 500 GB @ 3k
Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W @ 1k
Dell IN2030M 20" @ 5.9k
logitech MK200 Combo @ 0.7k
Total 20.8k

* Multimedia/Multitasking rig : 25k* 
Intel i3 3220 @ 6.5k
Gigabyte B75M DH3 @ 4k
Corsair Value Select 1600 MHz 4 GB @ 1.8k
Antec VP450p @ 2.6k
iBall/Zebronics cabinet w/o psu @ 0.7k
WD Blue 500 GB @ 3k
Asus DRW 24B3ST @ 1k
Dell IN2030M 20"@ 5.9k
logitech MK200 @ 0.7k
Total 26.2

PS:- for 25k/30k gaming rig add sapphire HD 6670 DDR5(5000INR) in 20k/25k rig.

* Low ranged gaming/office rig 30k AMD apu* OVERCLOCKABLE 
A10-5800k @ 7.7k/A10-6800k @ 8.8k
Asus F2A85-M LE @ 5.5k
Corsair value select 4GB X 2 @ 3.6k
Antec VP450p @ 2.6k
iball/zebronics cabinet w/o psu @ 0.7k
WD cavier blue 500GB @ 3k
Asus DRW 24d3st @ 1k
Dell IN2030m @ 5.9k
Logitech k200 @ 0.4k
Lenovo M6811 @ 0.65k
total 31.05k

* Mid-low range gaming :40k * OVERCLOCKABLE 
FX 6300 @ 7.5k
Asus M5A97 R2.0 @ 6k
G.Skill RipjawsX 4 GB @ 2.2k
Gigabyte hd 7770 DDR5@ 7.9k
Antec VP450p @ 2.6k
NZXT gamma @ 2.2k
WD Blue 500GB @ 3k
Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W @ 1k
Dell S2240L @ 8.5k
Logitech K200 @ 0.4k
Lenovo M6811 @ 0.65k
Total 41.95k

* Mid range gaming :50k* OVERCLOCKABLE 
FX 6300 @ 7.3k
Asus M5A97 R2.0 @ 6k
G.Skill RipjawsX 4 GB @ 2.2k
Sapphire HD 7870 @ 16.5k
Seasonic S12 520 watt @ 3.7k
NZXT gamma @ 2.2k
WD Blue 1TB @ 3.8k
Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W @ 1k
Dell S2240L @ 8.5k
Logitech K200 @ 0.4k
Lenovo M6811 @ 0.65k
total 52.25k

* Mid range gaming Intel ivybridge :50k* 
Intel i5-3550 @ 11k
Intel Z75ml-45k @ 4.5k
G.Skill RipjawsX 4 GB @ 2.2k
Sapphire HD 7870 @ 16.5k
Seasonic S12 520 watt @ 3.7k
NZXT gamma @ 2.2k
WD Blue 1TB @ 3.8k
Asus DRW 24B3ST @ 1k
Dell S2240L @ 8.5k
Logitech K200 @ 0.4k
Lenovo M6811 @ 0.65k
Total 53.45k

* Mid-high range gaming :60k* 
Intel i5-3550 @ 11k
Intel z75-m l-45k @ 4.5k
G.Skill RipjawsX 4 GB @ 2.2k
Sapphire HD 7950 with oc boost 3gb @ 21.5k
Seasonic S12 520watt @ 3.7k
Corsair 400r @ 4.5k
WD Blue 1TB @ 3.8k
Asus DRW 24B3ST @ 1k
Dell S2240L @ 8.5k
Logitech K200 @ 0.4k
Lenovo M6811 @ 0.65k
Total 60.75k

those who want overclockable rig can opt for FX-6300+Asus M5A97 evo r2.0

* high range haswell gaming rig: 75k* 
Intel i5-4430 @ 12k
Asus H87M-E @ 7.5k
G.Skill RipjawsX 4 GB @ 2.2k
Gigabyte HD 7970 @ 27k
Corsair TX650V2  @ 5.8k
Corsair 400r @ 4.5k
WD Blue 1TB @ 3.8k
Asus DRW 24B3ST @ 1k
Dell S2240L @ 8.5k
Razer arctosa @ 2.2k
Logitech G300 @ 1.3k
Total 75.7k 

*AMD Ultimate gaming:90k* OVERCLOCKABLE 
FX 8350 @ 11.5k
CM hyper 212 evo @ 2.2k
Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 @ 10k
G.Skill RipjawsX 8 GB(4gbX2) @ 4.5k
Gigabyte radeon HD 7970 @ 27k
Corsair TX650v2 @ 5.6k
Corsair 400r @ 4.5k
samsung 128gb 840 PRO SSD @ 6.1k
WD Blue 1TB @ 3.8k
Asus DRW 24B3ST @ 1k
Dell S2240L @ 8.5k
Any gaming KB2,000
any gaming mice 1,500
Razer Goliath fragged omega 500
APC 1.1kva @ 4.9k
Total 94,100
for 80k budget use 7950 vapour x

* HIGH END Intel HASWELL gaming rig 95k* OVERCLOCKABLE
i5-4670k @ 17k
Asus GRYPHON Z87 @ 14K
G-skill RipjawsX 4GBx2 @ 4.4k
Gigabyte hd 7970 3gb @ 27k
Cooler master hyper 212 + @ 2.2
Seasonic s12 620w @ 4.8k
Wd cavier blue 1TB @ 3.8k
Asus 24xb3st dvd writer @ 1k
Corsair 400r cabinet @ 4.8k
Dell s2240l ips led @ 8.5k
Logitech G300 @ 1.3k
Logitech k200 @ 0.4k
Samsung s840 pro 120gb @ 6k
Total - 95.2k
links:-
Online buyer's heaven: Suggested PC configurations and links to buy online


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 21, 2013)

please add gtx 660 or hd 7870 @15k instead of hd 7850 oc.much better

Everything is good except 60k mid range rig,there should be balance between cpu and gpu.add  i5 3550 there
with hd 7950

 or hd 7870xt @18k will be also good

In 90k rig why overpriced vapour x model ? instead add gigabyte hd 7970 @27k or saphhire hd 7970 boost edition @28k

and add amd 990fx mobo @10k


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 21, 2013)

>will change it with 7870
>FX 6300 is good option as it is overclockable and in gaming 7950 vapour x is truely kickass if we go for FX 8350 there then have to compromise with graphics so it is good to go with fx 6300
>7870xt will not fit in budget
>it is overpriced but performence is also better
>will think about 990fx


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 21, 2013)

Even in 90k rig you are suggesting M5A97 EV0? Change it to better board like m5A99FX PRO R2.0.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 21, 2013)

60k rig suggestion :

Intel i5 3550 - rs 11000

Intel z75 ml -45k - rs 4500

Seasonic s12 520w psu - rs 3700

Corsair vengance 4gb x2 -rs 4400

Nzxt source elite 210 - rs 2800

Wd blue 500gb - rs 2900

DELL S2240L ips  - rs 8500

Asus 24x dvd writer - rs 1000

Logitech mk 200 key & mice set - rs 700

Saphhire hd 7950 3gb boost edition - rs 21500

Total - rs 61000



ankush28 said:


> >will change it with 7870
> >FX 6300 is good option as it is overclockable



What if buyer has no plan to overclock ? 

anyways ^above rig is far better



ankush28 said:


> >it is overpriced but performence is also better



no why wasting 4k on minimal performance difference.Vapour x is mainly for better cooling

gigabyte hd 7970 one is best vfm


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 22, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Deepcool assassin - 5.3k
> 
> Sapphire HD 7970 vapour x @ 31k
> Sapphire HD 7970 vapour x X 2 crossfire@ 62k
> ...



Better to get NZXT Kraken x60 or corsair H100i for cooling that CPU..
For GPU
Single setup : AMD radeon HD7970GHz or GTX 780
MGPU : GTX 770*2 or 780*2

Change the title of thread to something like suggested PC configs


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 22, 2013)

MODs please change the thread title with "suggested PC configuration 2013-Q2"


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 22, 2013)

Needs editing in main post : It needs to be I5-3550 instead of i3. (might be a typo.)
{i3-3550:Mid-high range gaming :60k} ->{i5-3550:Mid-high range gaming :60k}


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 22, 2013)

Mods please make this a sticky.

Shiva


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 22, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> MODs please change the thread title with "suggested PC configuration 2013-Q2"


PM any MOD



Rishi. said:


> Needs editing in main post : It needs to be I5-3550 instead of i3. (might be a typo.)
> {i3-3550:Mid-high range gaming :60k} ->{i5-3550:Mid-high range gaming :60k}



i3 3550 doesn't exist so it's purely typo...


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2013)

@op

What does *"Mid range rendering:"* mean?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 22, 2013)

Regarding Mouse and Keyboard, instead of going for the Lo0gitech MK200 combo which is around 700 to 800 bucks, suggest Lenovo M611 Laser Gaming Mouse which offers 1600 dpi and laser tech and comes at 650 bucks, and a normal 300 bucks Keyboard. It will greatly enhance gaming experience.

In the 25K rig, instead of i3 3220, go with either A10-5800K or A10-6800K. Even an A8-5600K is a overall better choice than i3 without any GPU. 

Also, don't build multiple rigs with very close budgets like 20K and 25K. Instead, go like 25K and then 35K.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 22, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> MODs please change the thread title with "suggested PC configuration 2013-Q2"


@ Cilus Please change that
>I will update rigs according to all suggetions soon, more suggetions if any kind of drawback, available improvement there.



Gollum said:


> @op
> 
> What does *"Mid range rendering:"* mean?



That rig is mainly for CPU intencive works like Video editing, CAD, workstations. so included fx 8350 and somewhat inferior 650ti.
added that rig because many peoples are creating threads for that kind of work


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> That rig is mainly for CPU intencive works like Video editing, *CAD, workstations*. so included fx 8350 and somewhat inferior *650ti*.
> added that rig because many peoples are creating threads for that kind of work



Looks like you know a lot about computers


----------



## BombayBoy (Jun 22, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> @ Cilus Please change that
> >I will update rigs according to all suggetions soon, more suggetions if any kind of drawback, available improvement there.
> 
> That rig is mainly for CPU intencive works like Video editing, CAD, workstations. so included fx 8350 and *somewhat inferior 650ti.*
> added that rig because many peoples are creating threads for that kind of work



goodness 

i was thinking of getting the inferior 650 Ti

now, i'll wait for an update and see whats suggested/recommended by you


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2013)

BombayBoy said:


> goodness
> 
> i was thinking of getting the inferior 650 Ti
> 
> now, i'll wait for an update and see whats suggested/recommended by you



he meant inferior for 3d rendering software like 3ds max and so on. Its good for gaming but not for graphics design.
A mid range quadro would cost somewhere around 30+k


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 22, 2013)

Getting a 650ti for a workstation is a complete waste of money. Like I said in another thread, it's better to get a non-k i7 and a B75 mobo or a cheap graphics card with the FX and invest the rest in more RAM (at least 8 GB) and a single better monitor or a dual monitor setup.

Of course, any real professional should not be looking at anything less than Socket 2011.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 23, 2013)

Updated the Thread name.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 23, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> updated
> thanks cilus for changing title
> 
> For workstation graphic card around 30k which one is better:-
> ...



NVS series is only good for multiple monitors set for 2d. They are not good for gaming but give you an options to connect upto 4 monitors at a low price. Range can be anywhere from 7k to 15k when it comes to NVS.
K2000 is very expensive and is good for 3d rendering. Most professionals would not need to buy this card as their employer would provide them with the same , but if you wanna get it you will have to shell out around 30k plus at least an 850W PSU
You can get an entry level quadro600 for around 10k
Quadro 4000 is above 40k and I would dare not go to that level 

I have no experience with firepro


----------



## Gollum (Jun 23, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> So normally nvidia is better for professional graphics solutions, I also dont know much about firepro but found recommended by few peoples.



Its AMD drivers that I hate.


----------



## shreymittal (Jun 23, 2013)

wow great thread


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 23, 2013)

Add this : Ultimate Intel ivy bridge rig 90k

Intel i5 3570k - rs 14000

Gigabyte Z77-U3dh - rs 12000

G-skill ripjaws x 4gbx2 - rs 4400

Gigabyte hd 7970 3gb - rs 27000

Cooler master hyper 212 + - rs 2200 

Seasonic s12 620w psu - rs 4800

Wd cavier blue 1tb - rs 3800

Asus 24x dvd writer - rs 1000

Corsair 400r cabinet - rs 4800

Dell s2240l ips led - rs 8500

Logitech any gaming key & mouse - rs 1500

Samsung s840 pro 120gb - rs 6000

Total - rs 90,000


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 23, 2013)

at that pricepoint AmD fx 8350 would be better na?
BTW i will add it for intel fanboys


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 23, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> at that pricepoint AmD fx 8350 would be better na?
> BTW i will add it for intel fanboys



are ,i didn't said you add it over amd rig.it is alterantive


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 24, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Add this : Ultimate Intel ivy bridge rig 90k



Doesn't make sense any more...
I mean anyone spending 100k would not like to listen that his sys is already previous gen..
just edit it with a haswell proccy & compatible mobO & you are good to go. 

( & BTW what the heck?? system with *i5 3570k* named as ultimate *Ivy Bridge* rig??  )



ankush28 said:


> * The ULTIMATE gaming HASWELL RIG*
> 
> Deepcool assassin - 5.3k
> 
> ...




Let's start with CPU Cooler....
Assassin is good but looses out cool after a certain limit on Ivy itself.. so for 2k extra H100i(or kraken x60) is recommended

Man it's ultimate rig GTX 770 x 2 or atleast GTX 780 are recommended..(courtesy : Smoother gameplay)

It's CAVIAR bro.. just a little typo 

& how much do you expect a person to save by going for iball/intex UPS?? why not suggest APC 600VA itself for all low end rigs??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Doesn't make sense any more...
> I mean anyone spending 100k would not like to listen that his sys is already previous gen..
> just edit it with a haswell proccy & compatible mobO & you are good to go.
> 
> ...


Agreeed. A person will ultimately pay more for iBall or other carp UPS' for repairing, battery replacement and fuel for commuting than the price of apc 600VA.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 24, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Doesn't make sense any more...
> I mean anyone spending 100k would not like to listen that his sys is already previous gen..
> just edit it with a haswell proccy & compatible mobO & you are good to go.
> 
> ...



Updated few things


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 25, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Updated few things



Now that's very beautiful & well researched 
Excellent job..
remember to update prices regularly. 
keep up


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 25, 2013)

> In the 20k rig, I think one can use the PSU supplied with the cabinet as none of the component is power demanding.

> Please change Gb to GB 

> In the 40k rig, instead of 650ti and 20" monitor, it will be better to use HD7770 with a 22" full HD monitor.

> In 50k rig, a more realistic price for HD7870 is 16.5k.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 25, 2013)

@ harshilsharma
> antec BP300 would be good? if no plans for future graphics.
> changed  too much typo 
> Its good option UPDATED
>changed 
thanks for responces

@ chaitnya 
thanks, will try to update prices every twp weeks


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 26, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> thanks for *responces*
> 
> @ *chaitnya *thanks, will try to update prices every* twp *weeks



1.responses
2.chaitanya
3.two

Looks like you have intelligent keyboard that takes care you always introduce some typo


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 26, 2013)

^^ rofl


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 30, 2013)

will add more links for online shopping soon xurrently only added processor FK links

check my first post


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah add mdcomputers, smc, primeabgb links


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 1, 2013)

ok mate but now i am very busy will add next weekends


----------



## truegenius (Jul 1, 2013)

i will change i5-4430+h87 in haswell rig with i5-3550+intel z75 and call it ivy rig as i5-3550 overclockable to 3.7ghz+turbo+5%from bclk (thus ~3.9ghz resulted base overclock + turbo too )

and it is 4k cheaper which will be good to get 8GB ram

thus it have more potential than haswell rig


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 1, 2013)

Why z87 for locked multiplier cpu i5-3550 is'nt overclckable better go for intel z75 mobo


----------



## truegenius (Jul 1, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Why z87 for locked multiplier cpu i5-3550 is'nt overclckable better go for intel z75 mobo



?:
i mean in 75k haswell rig (not in high end or ultimate haswell)

since intel z75 board is available at dirt cheap price so it is very good to use additional 400mhz of locked i5/7 as they have 400mhz ulocked over their default clocks
so imo i5-3550 will be better in terms of full potential in 75k haswell rig
Podkr


----------



## sbnaul (Jul 2, 2013)

In mid low range gaming 40k the price of 650ti is mentioned as 7.8k... Isn't it a bit more than that ???


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 2, 2013)

it is just typo sorry !! 
it is hd 7770


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2013)

BTW man you can post who provides RMA service to listed brands along with contact nos & e-mails.


----------



## sbnaul (Jul 2, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> it is just typo sorry !!
> it is hd 7770



:thumbup:


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 20, 2013)

Time for price & link updates (I guess)..


----------

